# Hard to catch!



## Lois Barlow (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all, wondering if anyone has advice.....I’m new to horse ownership and have bought a fab boy <3. HOWEVER....since being moved onto new grazing and being with a different horse, he’s now hard to catch, if I can at all. The first time I caught him and lead him to be tied up so I could groom him, the horse he is with (who has been there on his own a king time) wouldn’t leave him alone and it actually became a highly agitated situation to the point it was unsafe and dangerous, I had to let my horse just go to prevent some serious potential damage to myself and the horses. They seem to have become quite possessive of each other. I caught him the second time, and had to get someone else to catch the other horse, the other horse became quite agitated again and very rude. My friend ended up with lead rope burns and my horse copied. It was awful. I did manage to get my horse into the next field which is section off by wooden gates, which then the other horse walked through to get to mine! Severe separation anxiety maybe? I will be moving my horse hopefully in a month or 2 but no idea how I’m going to catch him, let alone get him out the field safely. Any advice welcome! There was electric fencing but the other horse has damaged all of it


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Has the horse your horse is now with got any other field friends? If it’s been completely alone for a long time it may have become attached as horses generally need company and he is probably worried he will be left all alone again. 
Do you have stables? Could you bring both horses in so one isn’t left? 
Is yours running away from you when you go to catch? I would just try go into the field and do your own thing, maybe have some treats, if your a approaches then treat him, no pressure to do anything else. It’s probably the nice grass that he doesn’t want to leave so if you can get him coming to you as you have something yummy then it should help. 

If it’s as severe as you say it might be worth getting a professional in to see what’s happening as it’s quite hard to advise when you can’t see exactly what is going on and what your setup is.


----------



## Lois Barlow (Apr 11, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> Has the horse your horse is now with got any other field friends? If it's been completely alone for a long time it may have become attached as horses generally need company and he is probably worried he will be left all alone again.
> Do you have stables? Could you bring both horses in so one isn't left?
> Is yours running away from you when you go to catch? I would just try go into the field and do your own thing, maybe have some treats, if your a approaches then treat him, no pressure to do anything else. It's probably the nice grass that he doesn't want to leave so if you can get him coming to you as you have something yummy then it should help.
> 
> If it's as severe as you say it might be worth getting a professional in to see what's happening as it's quite hard to advise when you can't see exactly what is going on and what your setup is.


The other horse has unfortunately been alone for quite some time, I really feel for him, and it literally is a grazing field (it's only my temporary place until the lockdown lifts and I can move onto the local yard). My horse doesn't run away, I approach him and he is good until the split second he thinks I'm going to try and put a head collar on him, even if I haven't even touched it and it's just over my shoulder! He then just turned and walks off or trots off but the the other horse is always only a few feet away and they go off together like a proper tag team, you're right I probably need professional help and advice  little buggars


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lois Barlow said:


> The other horse has unfortunately been alone for quite some time, I really feel for him, and it literally is a grazing field (it's only my temporary place until the lockdown lifts and I can move onto the local yard). My horse doesn't run away, I approach him and he is good until the split second he thinks I'm going to try and put a head collar on him, even if I haven't even touched it and it's just over my shoulder! He then just turned and walks off or trots off but the the other horse is always only a few feet away and they go off together like a proper tag team, you're right I probably need professional help and advice  little buggars


have you tried with food? I had rode a horse who was hard to catch a while ago and I use to stick a treat below the nose hole so she had to put her nose in to get the treat. I also found it easier to have the head collar done up but the bit that goes under the throat undone (like a bridle) so when she was munching on a treat I could pull the head collar over the ears (if your horse isn't head shy).

It's a tough situation as it sounds like they have bonded (which doesn't surprise me when one has been on its own a lot and now has one friend and the other is new so is bonded to its only/constant companion). I haven't dealt with hard to catch horses that much so I'm not sure what else you could try. How long have you had your horse? It might just be a case of spending more time with him to build your bond so he has that connection with you and realising catching doesn't always mean work. You could just brush him, treat him, spend time in the field.

I know people who will say make his life hard when he's not being caught. For example, if he trots off make him keep trotting and trotting until he stops running off and will let you go get him - can take a long time. It's something you could try if you want but I always like to try a more positive approach first, especially with a new horse.


----------



## Lois Barlow (Apr 11, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> have you tried with food? I had rode a horse who was hard to catch a while ago and I use to stick a treat below the nose hole so she had to put her nose in to get the treat. I also found it easier to have the head collar done up but the bit that goes under the throat undone (like a bridle) so when she was munching on a treat I could pull the head collar over the ears (if your horse isn't head shy).
> 
> It's a tough situation as it sounds like they have bonded (which doesn't surprise me when one has been on its own a lot and now has one friend and the other is new so is bonded to its only/constant companion). I haven't dealt with hard to catch horses that much so I'm not sure what else you could try. How long have you had your horse? It might just be a case of spending more time with him to build your bond so he has that connection with you and realising catching doesn't always mean work. You could just brush him, treat him, spend time in the field.
> 
> I know people who will say make his life hard when he's not being caught. For example, if he trots off make him keep trotting and trotting until he stops running off and will let you go get him - can take a long time. It's something you could try if you want but I always like to try a more positive approach first, especially with a new horse.


I will give the treat trick with it being where the nose hole is, I've only had him a few weeks, frustrating as he was easy to catch up until very recently, but I know i haven't built enough trust up yet either, he has the sweetest temperament. I much prefer the positive approach too


----------

